# A picture I saw..



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.......................


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm going to guess that the storm happened toward the end of the season, in a place where they didn't get as much snow as was expected. The city DPW had to get rid of the salt from that season or else the shipment for the next season (which is probably the same amount each year) wouldn't fit. At least that is what happened here last season. The last few storms the city poured the salt on!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes that sounds right. Except I remember hearing if they don't get rid of this years then next year they get a cut on the salt. ( shipment is considerably smaller the next year). Thats really the same thing lol.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

a zillion pounds........i'd like to see the the salt shed that holds that lol


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Probably takes up the entire neighboring town lmao


----------



## Dhouse (Oct 10, 2007)

That looks like some pretty dangerous conditions.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I better put tire chains on before I lose it and slide off into a ditch


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

so true aint it.....


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

WingPlow;415380 said:


> a zillion pounds........i'd like to see the the salt shed that holds that lol


it probably has its own zip code


----------



## Wiseguyinc (Jan 31, 2007)

*hmmm*

That is how it looks in front of the local Home Depot. They had employees dump 50 pound bags of salt all over the front of the store in big piles.Crazy. I think it qualifies as a salt flat now. Bring your rocket cars.:yow!:


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i bet the kids had a snow day from all that snow:bluebounc


----------

